# 88 powered blade mill



## TimberMcPherson (Jun 1, 2013)

We have a few jobs to do in the longterm which requires removing some pretty big trees (up to 7 feet in diameter) on steep and machine inaccessible ground.

Looked at options from helicopters (far to expensive) to running a skyline hauler but these came with a bunch of other related headaches.

what I was after was a way of processing up the logs in such a way as the bits were able to be man carriable out or even partly out to be met half way by a 6 inch tracked chipper. But if they ended up as a product that someone actually wanted well that would be an added bonus.

Chogging them into blocks of course is an option but we all know what they are like on steep ground and I hate fishing wood out of creeks. So I thought Alaskan milling them would be the way although pretty slow after watching a few vids online and reading about guys on here using them. 

Found this thing online, NZ made and for what we are after it would fit the bill. at under 8k it seems like a pretty good option for us anyhow. (going to get one once I have the room for it)

12" AUTOMATED MONO RAIL SWINGBLADE SAWMILL

WEEKEND WARRIOR - YouTube

Limited to a max of 6 by 6 inch cut (can do a 12 inch with a double cut) but looks like it gets though it pretty fast


----------



## mad murdock (Jun 3, 2013)

That is a cool setup! Some serious food for thought


----------



## steve easy (Aug 2, 2013)

I purchased a weekend warrior sawmill recently. Very happy with it, should have got one sooner.


----------



## Greenland South (Aug 3, 2013)

steve easy said:


> I purchased a weekend warrior sawmill recently. Very happy with it, should have got one sooner.



Sure wish I'd seen that before buying the logosol M8.


----------



## scor440 (Aug 3, 2013)

*88*

Build your own.For 7 grand it is a lot of money.You could do your own if you have a saw for 2 grand or less. Depends if used or new material. My 2 cents.


----------



## steve easy (Aug 3, 2013)

Seemed like a lot at the time, had it for about 3 wks now. Got over half of the money back with the first contract job i did. Was using an alaskan mill to make 6x6 6x2 and 6x1 for furniture so saving alot of time and effort using the warrior now.


----------



## KiwiBro (Aug 4, 2013)

steve easy said:


> Seemed like a lot at the time, had it for about 3 wks now. Got over half of the money back with the first contract job i did. Was using an alaskan mill to make 6x6 6x2 and 6x1 for furniture so saving alot of time and effort using the warrior now.


I have been following Jake's development and roll out of his lil'mill (sound better to me than weekend warrior, so that's what I've been calling it) for a while now. Came close to buying one of the first he put out but really couldn't see the value in anything other than highly inaccessible or small volume wood. I just didn't think production was enough to justify the cost, sucking WOT 2-stroke fumes all day long, and the cost of powerheads given the hrs really pile up on them with this sort of milling.

The way I figured it at the time, a second hand Rimu or Mahoe or even Lucus was almost as portable (but admittedly not as good as the lil'mill) has way faster production, has the option of slabbing, and is only a bit more than the price Jake set for this mill. 

These were my original thoughts. With your experience, do you think they are valid concerns or simply lack a dose of reality and a day on one of these lil'mills will change my thoughts on the matter?


----------



## KiwiBro (Aug 4, 2013)

By the way, this mill still works with an 066/660. They have swapped their websites around a bit, here's the latest one I could find:
http://turbosawmill.com/weekendwarrior

Their now-called gladiator mill is vying (along with a Mahoe) for top of my milling wish list.


----------



## KiwiBro (Aug 4, 2013)

also, Steve, have you seen or used the slabbing attachment that's now available for your mill?


----------



## steve easy (Aug 4, 2013)

The warrior is no production mill. Didnt factor cost of powerhead as i have quite a few from doing the alaskan milling. Am using the first 090 that i bought for slabbing, i think it dosent work as hard when milling boards. Thought about a mahoe but you really need a loader to feed the logs into the mill, it would be my choice for a production mill though. Same with a rimu and lucas need loader to lift logs in and line them up with the tracks.
Main thing for me is that i can easily move the mill by myself from log to log, dont need a loader, can do any size log, no tracks to worry about bending. Havent seen the slabbing attachment for it, still got an alaskan set up that i will use when i want slabs.


----------



## Big Beech (Aug 4, 2013)

cool looking bit of Kit,

but as we say here in the UK, if you got to ask the price, you cant afford it :msp_biggrin:

what does one of these come in at? 
anyone have building plans for a home made job?
where would you get a blade like that from?


----------



## KiwiBro (Aug 4, 2013)

steve easy said:


> The warrior is no production mill. Didnt factor cost of powerhead as i have quite a few from doing the alaskan milling. Am using the first 090 that i bought for slabbing, i think it dosent work as hard when milling boards. Thought about a mahoe but you really need a loader to feed the logs into the mill, it would be my choice for a production mill though. Same with a rimu and lucas need loader to lift logs in and line them up with the tracks.
> Main thing for me is that i can easily move the mill by myself from log to log, dont need a loader, can do any size log, no tracks to worry about bending. Havent seen the slabbing attachment for it, still got an alaskan set up that i will use when i want slabs.


Thanks Steve. I hear you on the loader. I've standing saw logs that will be too heavy to skid let alone lift, with my wee tractor when the time comes. I don't have enough of 'em to justify a high production mill like a gladiator or Mahoe...yet so was going to have to either set something up over where they drop or break them down and haul out. The lucas looks like it could be set up over logs pretty easily but to be honest I'd rather buy a Peterson than a Lucas on principle given the legal wrangling ages ago (this Kiwi consumer doesn't forget), if I couldn't afford a Mahoe or Gladiator. 

But I've seen guys skid logs to a set of rails and roll the logs on the rails into the mill (better with two guys and straight logs - was a bit of a 'mare if log still had taper, etc). I've also seen guys anchor some ramps leading into the first bottom rail, park the winch at the far end of the mill, haul the logs up the ramp (and thus over the bottom rail) onto a chock platform that's higher than the bottom rails). That worked pretty sweet. I've also seen a similar take on it but they went down, cutting the mill into the ground about a foot and then skidding logs into it. Worked real well and didn't take much digging and is what I would have to do until I could afford a loader. 

So many toys so little $!


----------

